# NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?



## Triple E (Apr 28, 2011)

*Nash please let us know if you and your are alright. I am praying for you buddy. If you need anything and I mean anything let us know. *


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

RE: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

steve ,, hollis has heard from one of his family members ,, and he is ok ,, he was out and about when all this happened ,, but he is still kicking ,, and that is a BIG PLUS ,,


----------



## Triple E (Apr 29, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

Thank you rod.   :approve: Very good to hear.  By the way.  You were right on with the Cig-lighter.  It is wired to the the chassis.  Thanks.


----------



## try2findus (Apr 29, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

Thank goodness it appears all of our RVUSA friends have made it through these storms intact.

We are praying for the victims and their families.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

Sorry Steve I thought I had you on CC when I sent out the message that Nash was OK. SORRY


----------



## Triple E (Apr 29, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

No problem Hollis.  I was pretty worried as I know that is close to his home.  Has anyone heard from Gerald, Whitey.  Doesn't he also live close to that area?


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

everyone is OK, I spoke to Gerald last night, I also got a email from JR (Randy and Jeanie) they are OK. They are washing and waxing there RV for an up coming trip. BTW Nash has headed by to Paul Grist camp ground. How are you coming with yours , about ready to put it on the road?


----------



## Triple E (Apr 29, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

Well, I have new A/C parts and pieces, new radiator, refilled with extended anti-freeze, new fan bearing seal, valve adjustments and gaskets, extended my slobber tube and a big fat bill.  But,,,,,,I did get a free CAT coffee cup.

Next project, oil change, wash and wax.


----------



## whitey (May 1, 2011)

RE: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

UPDATE;

I got a E-mail from Nash today and they are OK and doing fine they had one tree to blow down in their Yard and fell on a storage shed it total the shed and the motorcycle that was store in side of it. they  had been down to Paul Grit's St Pk and they didn't have any Telephone or Internet so they have been out of touch of what was happen on Skype and RV USA.


----------



## H2H1 (May 1, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

Gerald I got the same email so glad that all they lost


----------



## C Nash (May 1, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

Thanks to all for the concern.  Yes we are fine and buildings can be replaced.  JUst glad the tree didn't hit the house where the Grandson , his wife and our Great grandson were.  Alabama was hit hard.  Worst I have ever seen.  So far the death count is around 250 is the reports we are getting.  We were on the road and the cg where we were has no cell ph service or internet connection.  We had to come back to get in touch with insurance co and take care of the damage.  Folks in Alabama and over the nation are really helping those in need.


----------



## akjimny (May 1, 2011)

Re: NASH ARE YOU ALRIGHT?

The good news is you and your family are all okay.  God bless.


----------

